# What was the WORST Christmas gift you've ever gotten?



## ToonGoomba (Dec 13, 2017)

The joy of unwrapping a freaking cheap children's watch is upsetting, huh? Especially when you specifically ask for a smart watch...SIGH...Anyways, what was the worst gift you've ever gotten in your whole life?


----------



## Alkéryn (Dec 13, 2017)

A cleaning sponge
Edit : Nothing
Double edit: My father borrowing me money


----------



## Bowl0l (Dec 13, 2017)

I asked for nothing and got a sticker....


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 13, 2017)

Bowl0l said:


> I asked for nothing and got a sticker....


Yeouch, that will surely stick with ya


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

"gets a gift on christmas"
I WANTED A SMART WATCH!!!! *cry cry*

Shiet OP, you sound like a spoiled 5 year old.

Be glad you get something.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

My girlfriend bought me some used books one year that she thought looked interesting.

The thing is - they were not interesting - just old history books with outdated information.

In my opinion gifting someone a book you haven't read is in poor taste - it's like giving someone a box set to a tv show you know nothing about and hoping isn't trash - and expecting the other person to spend 10+ hours of their life figuring it out for you.

EDIT:

Not mine, but my brother asked Grandma for a "yu-gi-oh jinzo box tin" which comes with a bunch of booster packs and a Jinzo - she bought him a simple metal tin - probably cost her like $2.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 13, 2017)

x65943 said:


> My girlfriend bought me some used books one year that she thought looked interesting.
> 
> The thing is - they were not interesting - just old history books with outdated information.
> 
> ...


This is some Mr. Krabs type stuff right here


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 13, 2017)

One year, I was gifted clothes I never wore instead of Gamecube.

Now, I can have all the Gamecube games I want, but can't DL clothes.

Life.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 13, 2017)

Dead parents.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> "gets a gift on christmas"
> I WANTED A SMART WATCH!!!! *cry cry*
> 
> Shiet OP, you sound like a spoiled 5 year old.
> ...


Seems like OP doesn't know how much a smart watch costs.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2017)

when i was 6 or 8 years old (can't remember exactly) this is what i got instead of gameboy:




it was a big disappointment.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> when i was 6 or 8 years old (can't remember exactly) this is what i got instead of gameboy:
> View attachment 108251
> 
> it was a big disappointment.


I have like 3 models of this. 
Nostalgic~


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

Im fine with any gift. As long as its not stupid things like girls clothing, make up and stuff. Then that'll be the worst gift. Im a guy btw. 



H1B1Esquire said:


> One year, I was gifted clothes I never wore instead of Gamecube.
> 
> Now, I can have all the Gamecube games I want, but can't DL clothes.
> 
> Life.


Wait till Molecular Assemblers come to existence. Then you can make all the Bugattis, Lamborghini's and Ferraris from the comfort of your home all you want. And all the clothing, food, entertainment and shelter you want. Nano Technology is improving and its coming fast. After Molecular Assemblers then next is increasing human life span, by finding a way to fix the telomerase problem. All this stuff is coming in the future.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

I never liked asking for things for Christmas. If someone did give me something, great. If not, I wouldn't get upset over it. In addition to that, most people who did give me something always gave me books. Or chocolate. I like books and chocolate.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Dec 13, 2017)

Lol I bought my girlfriend really expensive diamond earrings one year and in return she got me underwear, undershirts, and socks I kid you not.  Needless to say that she's now my ex for completely unrelated reasons.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> when i was 6 or 8 years old (can't remember exactly) this is what i got instead of gameboy:
> View attachment 108251
> 
> it was a big disappointment.


I collect those


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> All this stuff is coming in the future.



But I wahnt it naoww, wahhh .

I wonder if gun control will become a problem if people can make their own?
I guess kids like this won't have to beg for BB guns or have to worry about putting their eye out.


----------



## 330 (Dec 13, 2017)

A tie with a snowman on it.

5 years later, I still haven't gotten the right occasion to put it on.



sergey3000 said:


> when i was 6 or 8 years old (can't remember exactly) this is what i got instead of gameboy:
> View attachment 108251
> 
> it was a big disappointment.


HEY!!! No dissing the brick game consoles XD


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 13, 2017)

I asked for a black IPhone X and got a White one instead. Was soooooo pissed. I hate my life and family


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

as dino said
be glad you get something
i don't even recieve gifts on my birthday, its hard to get something


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't really think of any TBH, I don't get all butthurt if I get a gift I don't like so nothing really sticks out or comes to mind. I do have an uncle who comes every christmas who mainly gets me super cheapo dollar store items, like a tiny foldable alarm clock or a cheap pen set, but then I actually used both of those a fair bit after I got them so they weren't really "bad" gifts, just stuff I wouldn't ask for normally. 



Raverrevolution said:


> Lol I bought my girlfriend really expensive diamond earrings one year and in return she got me underwear, undershirts, and socks I kid you not.  Needless to say that she's now my ex for completely unrelated reasons.


That's why my fiancee and I always set a low monetary limit when getting each other gifts, so neither of us will end up feeling "cheap" when we open em up.


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2017)

i wanted GBA ags 101 looks like im going to get a Switch...SIGH...... GOD I HATE MY FAMILY SO MUCH! THEY JUST DONT UNDERSTAND ME!




Spoiler



for real i would be happy for snow on Xmas day...


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 13, 2017)

'Worst gift' I ever received were duplicates but got them refunded so no big deal.

Most of the time family members just ask me what I want or give me vouchers or money.

That said, I can recall a customer where I work who had a gift which broke but because they had no receipt or box we couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2017)

Every year I get some clothes and/or shoes but I always end up needing them so I'm not disappointed for long


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> i wanted GBA ags 101 looks like im going to get a Switch...SIGH...... GOD I HATE MY FAMILY SO MUCH! THEY JUST DONT UNDERSTAND ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted Legos for Christmas and instead I got Mega Blocks. Fuck my family.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2017)

Each generation, children are becoming more and more entitled. This future is fucked.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 13, 2017)

The worst I have ever gotten wasn't a christmas gift, it was a birthday gift. It was the gift of life. I wish this shithole of a life was given to someone more deserving of it.


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Each generation, children are becoming more and more entitled. This future is fucked.



so how much is the belt you getting for Christmas worth then? 1k 10K

or








?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 13, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> I asked for a black IPhone X and got a White one instead. Was soooooo pissed. I hate my life and family


You sound like a spoiled little fuck tbh.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 13, 2017)

its worse for me my birthday is 3 days after Christmas and often my gifts say "merry birthday" on the tag(s)

so this one year for "birthmas" i got a box of cinnamon toast crunch and a pack of kool-ade burst (i had asked for a rc car) . . . as if that was not grand enough i got sent to my room without dinner because i refused to share my kool-ade bursts with my little sister


----------



## Baoulettes (Dec 13, 2017)

Wanted something for xmas, brought it myself.
Result : Happy


----------



## Owenge (Dec 13, 2017)

My forgotten birthday.... yea, my mom forgot my birthday one year. 
Note my birthday is December 24th


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

Owenge said:


> My forgotten birthday.... yea, my mom forgot my birthday one year.
> Note my birthday is December 24th


i hope next year she gives you  birthdays then XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

I got a bag of golf tees once


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 13, 2017)

One time, my cheap as frick parents bought me a $1,000 PC. Piece of junk didn't even have an i7 or GTX 1080, LMAO.

Nah JK, I've never really gotten a "bad" Christmas gift. I'm pretty easy to please.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

The worst Christmas gift I ever gotten, sniff, was getting a copy of Arnold Schwarzenegger's Jingle all the Way. Wahhh. 

Cue Depressing Music. Then after Jingle Bells.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> You sound like a spoiled little fuck tbh.



I'm surprised you fell for that ;')


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised you fell for that ;')


Wuz Goinz to tell em the same ding.


----------



## Dante2405 (Dec 13, 2017)

A 20 cigs pack of Marlboro.
It was secret santa in a huge shared house (36 peoples) with 10$ limit as a rule. the girl that picked me up didn't know me for long. She thought that since I was a smoker, cancer would be a cool gift. -_-


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 13, 2017)

My stupid ex once bought me an XXL bath robe for me for christmas. She was an XXL. I was only a large.

She basically bought it for herself knowing that it was going to be far too big for me and it just wasn't my type of thing.

Kinda like Homer buying Marge a bowling ball.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

Dante2405 said:


> A 20 cigs pack of Marlboro.
> It was secret santa in a huge shared house (36 peoples) with 10$ limit as a rule. the girl that picked me up didn't know me for long. She thought that since I was a smoker, cancer would be a cool gift. -_-



You can send the fags to me.
I'll love you for it.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You can send the fags to me.
> I'll love you for it.


You just had to make a gay joke, did you.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Never received a "bad gift", because I wasn't raised to be a spoiled little shit.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> You just had to make a gay joke, did you.


 





No I didn't.


----------



## smf (Dec 13, 2017)

Raverrevolution said:


> Lol I bought my girlfriend really expensive diamond earrings one year and in return she got me underwear, undershirts, and socks I kid you not.  Needless to say that she's now my ex for completely unrelated reasons.



Because you wanted her to buy you diamond earrings?

Rookie mistake, if you're going to try to buy someone with expensive gifts then don't expect them to try to buy you in return.


----------



## migles (Dec 13, 2017)

plenty of fish....
but this happens during the summer not christmass.. where local fishermen give my family like a ton of fresh fish, my mother doesn't want to offend and always accepts it. the thing is, they give a really lot of it.. i wouldn't mind 2 or 3 fishes and eat them at dinner that day, but they give such huge amount it fills the freezer for months...
we end trying to give the fish to neighboors, and guess what, they already have a ton of fish


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> You just had to make a gay joke, did you.


Looking at his profile, he's in the UK, and that's a common word for them over there.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No I didn't.


I know. Thats the joke.

Feliz Navidad


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> as dino said
> be glad you get something
> i don't even recieve gifts on my birthday, its hard to get something


I dont get gifts for my birthday or a cake, but my parents hardly knew what a smart watch was, so...i guess they got me a watch that makes me smart..? I should've gave details. But that was way back when i was 12, now i'm 15, and i'm not into watches anymore, lol.


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 13, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> You sound like a spoiled little fuck tbh.


You couldn’t smell the very very extreme exaggeration  from a mile away?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dpad_5678 said:


> You sound like a spoiled little fuck tbh.


There hasn’t even been a Christmas where the IPhone X was out. I’m disappointed in your naivety


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 13, 2017)

i like reading manga,  and last year my gf  bought me 2 mangas for christmas.   the bad thing is...one of them was some kind of romantic "story" about 2 guys loving each other(with very detailed drawings lol).

and i already had the other manga,  but at least she tried getting me something i like and i love her :3


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Box of dominoes (not the pizza)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

ShroomKing said:


> i like reading manga,  and last year my gf  bought me 2 mangas for christmas.   the bad thing is...one of them was some kind of romantic "story" about 2 guys loving each other(with very detailed drawings lol).
> 
> and i already had the other manga,  but at least she tried getting me something i like and i love her :3


LMAO she gave you gay porn manga? XD


----------



## TVL (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Im fine with any gift. As long as its not stupid things like girls clothing, make up and stuff. Then that'll be the worst gift. Im a guy btw.
> 
> 
> Wait till Molecular Assemblers come to existence. Then you can make all the Bugattis, Lamborghini's and Ferraris from the comfort of your home all you want. And all the clothing, food, entertainment and shelter you want. Nano Technology is improving and its coming fast. After Molecular Assemblers then next is increasing human life span, by finding a way to fix the telomerase problem. All this stuff is coming in the future.



And then at christmas you get a 3D-printer instead of a molecular assembler... parents being cheap.


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> LMAO she gave you gay porn manga? XD


yep she did xD

she said "the cover looked pretty neat"  so she bought it haha. she's not really into manga so that happens (i guess) xD


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I know. Thats the joke.
> 
> Feliz Navidad


Any fags bah? Spark em up and roll a few J’s and make sure you bring the stuff


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

ShroomKing said:


> yep she did xD
> 
> she said "the cover looked pretty neat"  so she bought it haha. she's not really into manga so that happens (i guess) xD



Hmm, maybe I should take a girlfriend.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 13, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Any fags bah? Spark em up and roll a few J’s and make sure you bring the stuff


thats great . . . coming from your avatar (with those eyes) that is hilarious


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, maybe I should take a girlfriend.


MAYBE you should


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2017)

ShroomKing said:


> MAYBE you should



Can I borrow yours for a few weeks?
It's only till I get yaoi books really.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 13, 2017)

LOL... I don't even get gifts for Christmas.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2017)

the ability to understand shit and have a free will
jk
I GOT A FUCKING IPHONE 4S FOR CHRISTMAS ONE WHEN I ASKED FOR A TEGU
why doesn't my grandma understand the I don't like overpriced restrictive phones that have overly high quality cameras but I like reptiles and anime?
oh wait
she's afraid of animals and assumes im a generic teen who just likes cars money and iphones :/

I WANT A TEGU FOR CHRISTMAS ITS JUST LIKE A SCALEY DOG


----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> the ability to understand shit and have a free will
> jk
> I GOT A FUCKING IPHONE 4S FOR CHRISTMAS ONE WHEN I ASKED FOR A TEGU
> why doesn't my grandma understand the I don't like overpriced restrictive phones that have overly high quality cameras but I like reptiles and anime?
> ...


A tegu would be an AWESOME Christmas present. (Not being sarcastic).

EDIT: What kind of Tegu?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> as dino said
> be glad you get something
> i don't even recieve gifts on my birthday, its hard to get something


To some extent this is true. My mom usually got me a candy bar for Christmas because we were really poor, And I was happy with this. But somehow a really bad gift was worse than nothing or $1 candy. Reason being - they spent money on you - and there was potential for something good, and by chance they picked something wrong.


----------



## DKB (Dec 13, 2017)

Fed and slept that night for Christmas, that's what I ask for in the back of my mind. As least I'm not in Africa where humans are still on the food chain, right? Personally, I always ask for money on Christmas.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Im fine with any gift. As long as its not stupid things like girls clothing, make up and stuff. Then that'll be the worst gift. Im a guy btw.
> 
> 
> Wait till Molecular Assemblers come to existence. Then you can make all the Bugattis, Lamborghini's and Ferraris from the comfort of your home all you want. And all the clothing, food, entertainment and shelter you want. Nano Technology is improving and its coming fast. After Molecular Assemblers then next is increasing human life span, by finding a way to fix the telomerase problem. All this stuff is coming in the future.


Sounds like you're used to getting...girls clothing as christmas gifts..? What kind of parents / relatives / friends do you have??


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Sounds like you're used to getting...girls clothing as christmas gifts..? What kind of parents / relatives / friends do you have??


I don't get any female clothing. 

Im got a  once.
It made me
Then I sold it and got a 
Then after I got a   and it is .
It made me .
The End.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I don't get any female clothing.
> 
> Im got a  once.
> It made me
> ...


hah


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 13, 2017)

Well when I was 18 I got kicked out of my home by my mother on Christmas....don't think that is a gift, but it is what I got.


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 13, 2017)

Worst gift? Can't recall. I love getting clothes.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 13, 2017)

Every gift is something to be grateful for. It means someone is thinking of you - what greater gift can there be?


----------



## Kourin (Dec 13, 2017)

My nan used to get me those movie adaption shovelware games which were pretty bad- I wasn't ungrateful of course, I appreciate the thought but those games really sucked-


----------



## mgrev (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't think i receive bad presents. I mean, i'm happy just to get a card imo. It's not like my life turns worse from getting anything like this anyway. I might have received some "useless" stuff earlier, but i'm still glad someone cared at least a little bit about me. Not everyone can say that.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2017)

All these people complaining about others being spoiled by complaining about a few of their gifts.
*Read the title*.

This is a thread that has been devoted to *complaining about gifts*. Just because you get something doesn't mean you have to be grateful for it.

That said, I am grateful for almost all of my gifts. I'd say my worst one was a bow tie I got last year for Christmas. I have started wearing bow ties to Church a lot more and my family knew that and bought me a $50 wooden bow tie. It is an excellent tie with high quality cuts, but it is too heavy around the neck and it is a little irreverent to wear while performing sacred ordinances.

Call me spoiled if you want for not liking a gift, idrc.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 13, 2017)

i got my self a ps4


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> I asked for a black IPhone X and got a White one instead. Was soooooo pissed. I hate my life and family



It's sad to know that there are people that actually get upset over this.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> It's sad to know that there are people that actually get upset over this.


I read that and was sure it was satire - man if he was being serious that's so shit


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 13, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> It's sad to know that there are people that actually get upset over this.



I know. But if you Google around you will find examples of this.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 13, 2017)

A bible.

Edit: that was a joke, haha. worst present hmmm, nothing stands out at the moment, but this years Christmas is coming so there is still hope!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 13, 2017)

The worst Christmas present I've received that I remember was a gift card (or gift cards) for a store that has literally nothing worth buying as a kid.


----------



## xbox360fan2006X (Dec 13, 2017)

i got a bricked wii console from a yard sale


----------



## Lmaokernel (Dec 13, 2017)

A huge mouse as a joke gift because I wanted a razer naga

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## mgrev (Dec 13, 2017)

DigitalDeviant said:


> A bible.


I got a bible once. It had cool drawings and stuff though, and i liked reading. Even though i never believed in the stories, they aren't that terrible when you cut out the religion part.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing.

I do not expect to receive gifts, nor do I ask for anything. If I get a present, of any kind, subjectively good or bad, I will always be thankful and appreciate.

But since we're talking about the worst gift ever received, I'd say that a box of rotten chocolates was a pretty bad one. That's what happens when gift boxes are under the tree, near a heater.


----------



## Small Kat (Dec 13, 2017)

A plastic toy gun.


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can I borrow yours for a few weeks?
> It's only till I get yaoi books really.


sure, you can come right over and pick'er up. you better hurry or i'll change my mind


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 14, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> It's sad to know that there are people that actually get upset over this.


How can’t you spot the sarcasm? Lmao


----------



## Raverrevolution (Dec 14, 2017)

smf said:


> Because you wanted her to buy you diamond earrings?
> 
> Rookie mistake, if you're going to try to buy someone with expensive gifts then don't expect them to try to buy you in return.



Oh don't get me wrong.  I didn't expect the same thing in return money-wise, but I expected something that was more useful than crap I already had.  If I would have gotten a gift certificate for a $30 gas fill up I would have been happier.  I have plenty of underwear, undershirts, and socks in good condition too.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 14, 2017)

deodorant

One time I got socks though and I was out of socks so I was happy.


----------



## sniper_x002 (Dec 14, 2017)

Can't tell if half this thread is being sarcastic...


----------



## Navonod (Dec 15, 2017)

I asked for the world but I got a gang full of morons and a cat.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> How can’t you spot the sarcasm? Lmao



Text alone doesn't convey tonal inflections in speech, so sarcasm is a little harder to pick up.


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think I have ever received a bad christmas gift.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 12, 2018)

Argyle socks, when I was 8 or 9yo, in a gift exchange at church. I had bought my exchange person this cool ping-pong ball gun. I got nasty socks.

I can't believe someone here complained about the color of iphone they got as a gift. I mean, once you put a case on it nobody knows what color your iphone is anyway.

edit: now he says it's satire? smh, this place.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 12, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I asked for the world but I got a gang full of morons and a cat.


Za worudo


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 13, 2018)

Clothes. _Fucking_ clothes.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 13, 2018)

My birthday is close to christmas, so I am unsure if this was meant to be a late birthday present or christmas present. I got computer parts which supposedly totaled to $1000.

They were bought by my brother (because everyone else in my family isn't stupid enough to buy computer parts as a gift, smart enough to even know what to pick out, and rich enough to spend $1000 on a bloody gift). As a precursor, my brother uses these kinds of gifts to gain control over others because he's a bitch beta who is always trying underhanded ways of having _something_ on people to stroke his poor ego. Everytime this guy is around he is trying to "teach" people some random bullshit nobody cares about. Yes he's fat, has a $15000 computer, and drives a BMW. Incel af. 

Anyway, IIRC the parts were:
Some AMD Ryzen CPU (didn't see which model)
An AMD RX 500 GPU
A new motherboard (some tacky, RGB shit)
Samsung NVME SSD
A 4TB Seagate NAS HDD
Some tacky-assed RGB mechanical keyboard with cherry reds

So why reject them?

For one, who the fuck buys someone computer parts as a birthday/holiday gift?

Two months prior, my brother gave me an HDD as well as "customized" my computer case so I can fit my cables. He basically horribly removed the HDD rack. A 3TB Seagate Barracuda. I transferred 2TB worth of files to it which I had amassed over the last 15 years as my 2TB Western Digital HDD drive was dying off. One months later, this 3TB dies. All my files lost. My high school and family photos, my resumes, all projects, all artwork, all games and music. Gone. He tells me he knew. I'm still extremely pissed off about this so i'll just leave it at that.

Evidently, the 2TB was still under Western Digital's beautiful 5-year warranty so it was replaced with a brand new one. 

He apparently bought them at a Microcenter in Boston, so he drove all the way back there to return them. I will buy my own damn upgrade with parts I picked out myself.

My mom gave me some clothes from Old Navy that fit snugly and a wallet. They're great. I had a lot of pants with holes and my purse was 10 years old. This is how you gift people. I don't ask for anything but this happens anyway for whatever reason.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Candy that I will never eat and it will expire


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 13, 2018)

A gift is a gift. They dont owe you anything just because its a holiday.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 13, 2018)

xbox360fan2006X said:


> i got a bricked wii console from a yard sale


Rip. They didn't provide you with an SD card containing a NAND backup? That's just a ripoff. If you had the NAND.bin and KEYS.bin then you could use a hardware flasher to unbrick it, but without...well I guess you've got some spare parts!


----------

